# 66 Hood Emblem Location



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello, does anyone have a measurement for the Pontiac emblem hood location? I have a new hood and do not have the luxury of a used hood to measure the two holes needed to mount the emblem. I can see from the under hood area where the emblems pins will come through and the push nuts attach. Would just like a factory measurement. Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

measure from pin to pin on your emblem and start the first hole straight through yrou lower access hole for the nuts, then measure and mark for your second pin. if i get out to the shop \later i will measure my Tempest hood it's original.


----------



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

Good idea. I think I will try that! Thank you.


----------

